# Lake Havasu City, AZ - Sasha White F



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sasha: Petfinder










Sasha is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.

Western Arizona Humane Society
Lake Havasu City, AZ
(928) 855-5083


----------

